# Posting Guidelines



## Brendan Burgess (26 Dec 2014)

*Askaboutmoney is heavily moderated for the benefit of all users. These Guidelines are not rules for rules' sake. It helps other users if you use a meaningful title, if you don't abuse other posters and if you stay on topic. 


1 Post in the right forum*
Please read the forum titles and descriptions before you post. If you post in the wrong forum, the thread will be closed or deleted. In particular, note the existence of the following forums:

_Redundancy, Unemployment & Jobseekers Entitlements_ should not be asked in _Welfare and State Benefits_
_Home Energy_ should not be asked in _Homes & Gardens_
_Service Providers_ should not be asked in _Technology_
_Recommend Tradesmen & Suppliers_ should not be asked in _Homes & Gardens_
If you ask a financial type question in the _How to Use Askaboutmoney_ forum, it will be deleted.

*2 Absolutely no bad language or vulgarity or profanities*
We have a zero-tolerance approach to bad language. If you use bad language, you will get a warning and your post will be removed. We don't allow self-censored expletives either such as f**k or sh1t.

*3 Please make the heading of your question relevant. Threads with meaningless titles will be deleted.*
Don't post a general heading such as "help !" or "Mortgage query". If you post a heading such as "Mortgage for separated couple", it will get a better response and will be much easier to find if you need to go back to look for it.

*4 Please stay on topic*
Some threads stray off topic to such an extent that the discussion bears no relation to the original question. If you want to introduce a new question, start a new topic. Off-topic banter which distracts from the original question will be deleted.

*4A Do not hijack someone else's thread. Start your own thread.*
If someone has asked a question about the rescheduling of their Ulster Bank mortgage, it is very annoying if you then add your question to that thread. If you do, your question and any answers will be immediately deleted.

*5 No advertising, no private "for sale" or "wanted" ads*
Askaboutmoney has a strict "no advertising" policy.

This includes "for sale" and "wanted" advertisements. Describing an item such as a car and asking where you can sell it also counts as advertising. If you want to buy or sell something then please use another site such as buyandsell.ie, adverts.ie or  etc.

Where a poster recommends the products or services of their employer, they should state their conflict of interest. Where they do not do so, we reserve the right to point out that the poster appears to have a conflict of interest. "Subversive advertising" where you pose as a happy customer of your own company is a particularly serious offence and will lead to an immediate ban.

*5A Guidelines for professional advisors, e.g., mortgage brokers, accountants, architects, etc.*
Askaboutmoney welcomes professional advisors to post in their own name on topics relating to their area of expertise. You are welcome to put your website address as part of your signature. If you do not have a website, you can put your email address instead. Many professional contributors have got useful business through Askaboutmoney and, of course, many users have found good professional advisors through Askaboutmoney. It is very easy for a user to assess the quality of a professional advisor from reading their posts on Askaboutmoney. It is also educational for other users. For these reasons, you must post the replies publicly, rather than by Private Message.

The main principle is "No advertising". Do not send Private Messages to users, except in reply to their PM to you. Do not invite the poster to contact you. Do not invite posters to send you a Private Message. Do not include your contact details on any post not relating directly to your area of professional advice. Do not use a slogan in your signature, e.g., "Ireland's best advisor". It may be better to contribute to other discussions through a separate account. Send a Private Message to me and I will set up a separate user name for you. Example: Liam Ferguson

*5B Guidelines for companies, e.g., banks, utility companies, etc.*
Product and service suppliers, e.g., insurance companies or utilities companies, are welcome to register in their own name to answer questions about their products. Respond to questions about your products only. Do not use Askaboutmoney for product announcements. (If it's a genuinely new product, feel free to email the press release to Brendanataskaboutmoneydotcom.) Do not respond to a general question, e.g., "Which is the best company for motor insurance?". In particular, do not comment on competitors' products unless there is a material factual inaccuracy. When registering, use your official corporate email address.

*5C We do not allow links to surveys except in very exceptional circumstances *
If you want to get subjects for a survey ask for permission by clicking on the Contact Us button at the bottom of the page.  We will refuse permission unless you are a long-term poster and it's a pure consumer finance topic.

*6 Putting a link to your own website in a post*
We do not object to regular users who answer questions on Askaboutmoney providing a link to their website on relevant questions.

You should only provide the link and nothing else. It should not have the appearance of an ad.

Do not include

A slogan
A phone number
A business name
Do not put your contact details in a post which is not relevant to your business.

Do not use bold or large text.

The "Location" box should be used only for your geographic location, e.g., Galway. Do not put a link to your website or your business name or any other ad in this box.

*7 No defamation*
We remove all posts which are potentially defamatory. Fair criticism of an institution or a product is encouraged. Askaboutmoney is not the appropriate forum to claim that you were cheated out of money by a named institution. Please do not use words like "ripoff", "dodgy" or "scam" in connection with identifiable businesses. Any such references to a company, person or institution will be deleted. For example, one contributor claimed that a named auctioneer had cheated him. This may or may not be true, but we do not want to get distracted by litigation, so we deleted the name of the auctioneer.

*7A Do not discuss court cases until sentence has been passed*
No comments are allowed on a court case until the verdict has been announced and the sentence has been passed. You may comment on the verdict or sentence after the sentence is passed but any such comment or criticism should be moderate and not over the top.

*8  It is usually not necessary to quote the full post to which you are replying. *
1) You can reply _without _quoting the post you are replying to

This should be the one you use most often
Just start typing in the dialogue box where it says _Write your reply..._ and then click "Post Reply"
2) You can quote the entire post

Please do not use this automatically
Please do not use this to quote very long posts
It's best to use this in a long thread where you are quoting a post which is not recent
3) You can quote one bit of a much longer post

This is particularly useful

*9 Do not bump posts unnecessarily*
If you do not get a response to your post, first edit the title to make it more meaningful. Do not bump the post within a few hours or days. Bumped threads will be deleted. Do not post a reply to surreptitiously bump it. If you have not received a reply after 4 working days, you may bump it once.

*9A Do not post the same question in different forums*
If you post in, say, the _Askaboutbusiness_ forum and don't get a reply, don't repost the question in another forum. Read the forum titles before posting so that you choose the correct forum. If you post to the wrong forum, report the post and ask the moderators to move it.

*10 Do not abuse other posters*
Controversy and argument are welcome. But please keep your comments civil. Attack an opinion by all means, but please don't attack the person expressing the opinion. Posts or threads which use language designed to be deliberately offensive or just to stir up trouble will be deleted.

*10A Please do not name employees, especially junior employees, of organisations and companies*
It's one thing to criticise the Chief Executive or a director of a bank – they are well paid for it. But please don't say "I spoke to Joe Soap in the arrears section of Bank of Ireland and he was useless." In fact, some individuals don't want to be named publicly at all even if you are complimenting them.

*11 We don't discuss individual shares*
You won't find any messages suggesting investing in CRH or asking if AIB is a good investment. That is not the purpose of Askaboutmoney. We don't facilitate stock tipping or speculation about the future performance of individual shares. There are other forums which discuss individual shares such as The Investments and Markets Forum of boards.ie

This guideline does not restrict you from discussing

the mechanics of buying or selling shares in a flotation
Rights issues - pricing and mechanics
Dividend Reinvestment Plans – pricing and mechanics

*12 Speculation about the future of house prices is temporarily banned*
We do not allow any further speculation of house prices other than in this thread:

Will Irish house prices rise or fall?

The reasons for this are explained in this thread:

Discussion of Irish house prices is suspended on Askaboutmoney.

This does not prevent people from making comments in money makeover type posts -"While you will gain if house prices rise over the coming 5 years, if house prices fall, you will be very exposed."

*13 Please respect copyright*
If you quote from a publication or website, always acknowledge the source and provide a link.

If the site is a subscription-only site, do not reproduce the entire article. You may use selective quotations – but be selective. For example, the archives of _The Irish Times_ are subscription only. Do not reproduce _Irish Times_ or other newpapers' articles that are available only under subscription.

The fact that it is difficult for a publisher to pursue Askaboutmoney on a copyright issue is not a basis for ignoring copyright laws. Having said that, most journals and journalists are happy to see themselves quoted, so don’t get too hung up on it.

Please check the Terms & Conditions of a site before posting a link or reproducing content.

If any publisher complains to Askaboutmoney about breach of copyright then the offending post will be deleted immediately.

*14 Please don't address specific queries directly to individual moderators or other contributors*
Moderators and contributors give of their time freely and voluntarily so, in general, please post queries for general attention/discussion on the basis that somebody will respond, rather than addressing them specifically to individual moderators or other contributors, particularly those who earn a living dispensing financial/tax advice on a professional basis. In any case, addressing specific queries to individual contributors rather than to the wider community in general may have the effect of limiting the number of useful responses that you receive rather than expediting things.

Obviously this guideline does not prevent you from addressing individuals directly in the normal context of an ongoing discussion.

Under no circumstances should you send an email or a Private Message to any of the moderators or administrators with a general question which should be posted publicly. Like other contributors they answer questions only in the public forums. You should only contact the moderators and administrators in connection with administrative or technical issues.

*15 Please respect the privacy of others*
Some contributors post anonymously/pseudonymously because they do not want to divulge their real identity for a variety of reasons. Please respect their right to privacy and desist from speculating on Askaboutmoney about their real identities. Posts which speculate about the identity of bona fide contributors (as opposed to suspected spammers or other nuisance posters) who choose to post anonymously/pseudonymously will be removed. Each poster has a right to take a break from posting on Askaboutmoney or to stop posting altogether. Please respect their right to do so. Do not ask "Where is "x" gone?"

*16 If you are not a Frequent Poster, please do not Let Off Steam of Shoot the Breeze*
The primary purpose of Askaboutmoney is for people to ask and answer questions on consumer issues.

We do not allow new users to express their opinions on current affairs, politics and non-consumer issues. Such posts will be deleted.

Frequent Posters are allowed to contribute to the _Letting Off Steam_ and _Shooting the Breeze_ forums. A Frequent Poster is one with 51 posts and who has been registered for at least 30 days.

The _Letting Off Steam_ forum is not designed to be a platform for people who make little or no other contribution (e.g., those who don't answer general questions or otherwise contribute to the more finance orientated forums) to Askaboutmoney to stir up trouble or pursue their own campaigns. These posters should find another website to pursue their objectives.

The same applies to _Shooting the Breeze_.

*17 Do not post links without commentary*
Posts containing only links may be deleted. Provide a summary of the content of the link. This will allow readers know whether to follow the link or to remain within Askaboutmoney.

*18 Please identify any conflicts of interest*
You are welcome to recommend or fairly criticize a product or company. But if you have a connection with the company or any other potential conflict of interest, please state this in your reply.

*19 Please write clearly and avoid using text speak or all capital letters*
Please take a little time to write your post carefully. Use complete sentences. Use paragraphs for longer posts. Do not use Text Speak. Internet etiquette dictates that ALL UPPERCASE TEXT is considered at best hard to read and at worst rude ("SHOUTING") so please avoid posting messages or subject lines in upper case only. If everything you type is in uppercase then make sure that your _Caps Lock_ key is not inadvertently engaged.

*20 Please keep recurring debates on a particular topic to a single thread*
When someone asks a question, they want an answer and not a debate. For example, if someone asks about buying a house, they don't want a debate about the pros and cons of mortgage brokers. Keep such debate to _The Great Financial Debates_ forum. It is OK to occasionally post a particularly relevant reply with a link to that debate. In particular, do not hijack a thread to let off steam on a vaguely related issue. A lot of threads have been dragged off topic to engage in public sector bashing or to say that we need a general election now. Don't waste time composing a long, serious post with an off-topic aside in it. The full post will be deleted. The moderators do not have time to edit out the off-topic bits. If another poster takes a thread off-topic, ignore them or report the post. Don't respond.

*21 Please don't discuss medical issues or weight loss*
We do not discuss medical issues other than to provide links to support groups and medical forums. We do not allow recommendations for doctors, dentists or medical practitioners generally. We do not allow discussion of weight loss issues either, as they always develop into either advertising or medical topics such as anorexia.

There is a list of websites on medical issues here:






						Key Post - List of useful health websites
					

Discussion of health issues is not allowed on Askaboutmoney. So I have compiled a list of sites where you can get medical information.   NHS.uk   Net Doctor  MedLine Plus  MedHunt    Mayo Clinic  Bupa health info  Also VHI  hon: health on the net is a kind of "kite mark" for health websites



					www.askaboutmoney.com
				




You may discuss tax relief on medical expenses and pricing of medical services or health insurance. It is OK to provide information on the availability of emergency doctors or 24-hour pharmacies. But you should not discuss effectiveness of treatment or quality of care.

*22 We do not discuss moderators' decisions*
The moderators are volunteers and do not have time to enter into discussions on our editorial decisions, so

Don't ask why a particular user was banned
If you genuinely don't know which guideline you broke, then maybe you should not be posting on Askaboutmoney
In very rare circumstances, where there was a genuine misunderstanding about your post, you may send a Private Message to the moderator. But we have no time to indulge people.


----------



## cremeegg (4 Jul 2020)

The mods here do a wonderful job.

They have no manners !

I reported a post as spam recently, thinking I was doing my bit as a good member of the AAM community keeping it free from spam for all ! Yeh me !

I received a very snotty message ticking me off for wasting the mods time by reporting obvious spam.

ooh !


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Jul 2020)

Hi cremeegg

We are plagued by spam. But we get to it very quickly.

We are plagued also by people reporting obvious spam when we have asked them clearly not to do so.

Please do not report obvious spam 

What do you want? An essay? 

Brendan


----------



## Zenith63 (4 Jul 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Please do not report obvious spam


Would it make sense to put this message on the pop-up that comes up when you go to report a post?

FWIW on platforms like Reddit/Twitter/Facebook you are encouraged to report spam because auto-moderators can take action if say 20% of viewers report a post as spam, that’s probably why you’re seeing people jump to report spam here (as I did before you issued me a cease and desist  ).


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Jul 2020)

Zenith63 said:


> Would it make sense to put this message on the pop-up that comes up when you go to report a post?



Not really. Most people know that they should not report obvious spam. If they don't know and report it, they don't take offence at being asked not to.

So it's not worth rewriting the Xenforo programme for a small group of people.

Brendan


----------



## MrEarl (4 Jul 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Most people know that they should not report obvious spam. If they don't know and report it, they don't take offence at being asked not to.



Hello Mr. Burgess, 

I don't agree.

I very much doubt that most people here know that you don't want spam reported. Few people read site rules, detailed terms and conditions etc. 

I think quite a few people don't bother to report spam (and assume that someone else will report it, or deal with it), but that doesn't mean that they know that you don't want it reported. 

Then there's the newbies, who may not be used to the fairly blunt replies and may even find them a little rude.

Regards,

Mr. Earl.


----------



## adox (4 Jul 2020)

The sarcasm from the top isn’t a good look imo.


----------



## zsuzsa (6 Jul 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> _Please read the Posting Guidelines again, thanks. _
> 
> I really don't think that is abrasive.
> 
> They think that they can use stupid titles like "PAYE question"



1. I did read the Posting Guidelines, thanks. Your Guidelines end with abrasive advice that if I don't understand what i did wrong, I don't belong here.
2. Calling a title 'stupid' is abrasive. It was a PAYE question. I am sorry it wasn't a wordier title. I am not a PAYE expert, I was hoping someone here was. It was a long post and it was deleted. I was annoyed. I would have called the title 'vague' or 'non-specific' myself, instead of 'stupid'. Castigating people with good intentions (no bad language, no attacks, no trolling) is abrasive.

You are abrasive; if that's heavy moderation, then that's fine. Like you said, maybe I shouldn't be on here.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Jul 2020)

Just to be clear - what actual message did you get when your post was deleted? 

Brendan


----------



## mathepac (2 Aug 2020)

adox said:


> The sarcasm from the top isn’t a good look imo.


But they're human and even Homer nods as Marge is often heard to say.


----------



## mathepac (28 Sep 2020)

If I have a long post to make (as if!), I tend to do it in a word processor first and save it offline, just in case it might get deleted / moderated. Just a thought.


----------



## Leper (15 Oct 2020)

I keep saying (as somebody who never reported a post except one of spam) if you contribute on a forum such as this the first rule is coming to terms that somebody may not agree with you. Most of us have thick skins and a few adverse words from You-know-who shouldn't affect you. [ . . . and I'm probably top of the list for receiving such messages but shucks, thats life]. Life without this forum would be a little less enjoyable. 

It's a public forum enjoy and if you wish just contribute and don't take criticism as personal.  Otherwise, keep watching the News at Six and wait for the Weather Forecast.


----------



## Tarnhows (22 Dec 2020)

I tend to read posts rather than make on this forum but have noticed that posts on threads which I'm following often get randomly and arbitrarily removed with no stated explanation and for no good reason.

Other posts which unequivocally should be removed are allowed to remain.

It does appear that there are certain posters on this forum who are allowed to post whatever they like with impunity.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Dec 2020)

There is a Report button on every post - bottom left hand side. Click on that and report any post which you think "unequivocally should be removed." 

Anyone who posts with any frequency has had posts deleted by the moderators.  I have had posts removed and I have removed posts by other moderators. 

Anyone who has a post removed would know well why they have it removed. 

There is nothing random or arbitrary about it.

Brendan


----------



## Tarnhows (22 Dec 2020)

I could not disagree more. 

The reason for the removal of a post is not displayed and I do see multiple vexatious posts which remain.

No publicly stated reason for post removal is random and arbitrary to other users of the forum.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Dec 2020)

Read Posting Guideline no. 22 

Just because we do not discuss the reasons for deleting posts, does not make it random and arbitrary. 

Posts are deleted for breaking the Posting Guidelines.  Nothing more and nothing less. 

Brendan


----------



## Leo (23 Dec 2020)

Tarnhows said:


> The reason for the removal of a post is not displayed and I do see multiple vexatious posts which remain.



I have had quite a few posts removed over the years, I received an explanation the vast majority of the times, others it was obvious. Removing posts completely makes for a cleaner, easier to read board. No one wants to have a post deleted only to have a public shaming remain on the forum for all to see. What purpose would that serve?  

Being vexatious is not against the posting guidelines unless it crosses the line into abuse. I don't recollect you reporting anything you found offensive, if you choose to do so, it will be reviewed and dealt with appropriately.


----------



## AlAndalus (12 Feb 2021)

Brendan
I've just had a post deleted from the Pensions thread earlier today, the deletion message referring me to the posting guidelines. I've read them and I can't see which rule I've contravened. Can you give me a steer as to why it was deleted? Thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Feb 2021)

They are not that complicated.

*3 Please make the heading of your question relevant*

Don't post a general heading such as "help !" or "Mortgage query". If you post a heading such as "Mortgage for separated couple", it will get a better response and will be much easier to find if you need to go back to look for it.


----------



## deco87 (17 Feb 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> *Askaboutmoney is heavily moderated for the benefit of all users.  These Guidelines are not rules for rules' sake. It helps other users if you use a meaningful title, if you don't abuse other posters and if you stay on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have just re read these guidelines - I’m at a loss re post deleted - how do you contact moderator please 
Thanks 
Dec


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Feb 2021)

Which ones do you you not understand? 

*19 Please write clearly and avoid using text speak or all capital letters*

Please take a little time to write your post carefully. Use complete sentences. Use paragraphs for longer posts. Do not use Text Speak. Internet etiquette dictates that ALL UPPERCASE TEXT is considered at best hard to read and at worst rude ("SHOUTING") so please avoid posting messages or subject lines in upper case only. If everything you type is in uppercase then make sure that your _Caps Lock_ key is not inadvertently engaged.

*3 Please make the heading of your question relevant*

Don't post a general heading such as "help !" or "Mortgage query". If you post a heading such as "Mortgage for separated couple", it will get a better response and will be much easier to find if you need to go back to look for it.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (17 Feb 2021)

I fully accept that moderators' wisdom is infinite, but I have been confused from time to time what rule I've broken

AAM modding is pretty zealous, but on balance it's for the best as it keeps standards high.


----------



## NOAH (18 Feb 2021)

I've had my post deleted and got advised by Private message but at least if I had the post I could look at it and see where I broke the guidelines.  There is a pandemic going on and people's brains are not that sharp.

Very disappointed


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Feb 2021)

When Frequent Posters ignore the Posting Guidelines, we ask them to read them again just to refresh their memory. 

Did you read the Posting Guidelines?

The message you got contained all that you needed to know. It was something like the following.  Maybe read the alert again.


----------



## dcln (21 Mar 2021)

Post deleted, no idea why and what guidelines not adhered to. Very disappointing.
***Edit, presumably I had a few too many uppercase letters int he title. In either case, would be better to explain the actual reason. And no way to get the content of my original post too. Can it not be suspended or similar, to allow people to rectify any issue to report again instead of deleting?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Mar 2021)

No. Read the Posting Guidelines and think before you post.

Why should the moderators do the work for you? 

Brendan


----------



## SPC100 (21 Mar 2021)

If there was some quick and easy way for mods to deal with posts that breach guidelines (which are not libellous or outright disrespectful)  without full deletion that might be a net win.

E.g. move them to a locked forum, where folks can still copy their content from, but the 'bad' post doesn't clutter the main fora or enjoyment of the site.

It would also serve as living examples for posters of the standard needed.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Mar 2021)

SPC

While I appreciate the suggestion, it's much easier if people just read the Posting Guidelines and think before they post. 

People using bad language and shouting in the thread titles should know that their post is going to be deleted.

I would much prefer to be answering questions on financial topics than mollycoddling people who are too lazy.

An example today was someone adding their own question to someone else's thread and saying at the start of the post, "maybe a moderator would move this to a new thread"

The delete button is the quickest way of dealing with this laziness.


Brendan


----------



## Romulan (30 May 2021)

I know humour is subjective and moderators are quite entitled to delete a post but there is no need to be rude in doing so.

I found the message I received to be quite rude, I make a small contribution to this community and found it quite jarring.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 May 2021)

Hi Romulan

The Delete Button does not allow us to write essays.

When a thread is dealing with a very serious,  important and complex issue, it is very very annoying to be distracted by a vague, obscure post.

I didn't know
1) What it meant
2) Was it deliberately offensive - I didn't think so, but it could have been.
3) Was it  humorous?  I didn't think so, but maybe it was intended to be. 

You seemed to be interpreting what someone else meant and were just confusing matters and taking the thread off topic.



Brendan


----------



## Romulan (30 May 2021)

Brendan, I appreciate you are busy so I'll conclude by confirming that it was failed humour rather than any attempt to be offensive.

I've found the site to be a tremendous place and I wish it well for the future

I'm no shrinking violet but after your emails, which differ from the published response, I won't be contributing or visiting again.

Regards,
Paul.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 May 2021)

Romulan said:


> after your emails, which differ from the published response,



Again, I have absolutely no idea what you are on about.

I have not emailed you as far as I know - I could have but I don't know your email address so I don't associate with user Romulan.

I checked the Private Messages and there is none there recently.

The only communication would have been with the note attached to the delete post.  It's not something which I would have convened a conference to agree a wording on.  It's not published so I have no idea what it's even supposed to differ from.

Your post was annoying and off topic or responding to an off topic post.  It was deleted and a note is attached.  It's not meant to be rude, but it's  done quickly and I don't hide my annoyance. 

Brendan


----------



## E30chick (12 Sep 2022)

Could I make a suggestion?

If a post is deleted can you send a copy back to the person to make amendments after they cross check to see where they went wrong if they did a large post and didn't take a copy?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Sep 2022)

Perhaps you would like the moderators to  highlight the bits in breach of the guidelines?

Perhaps you would like us to suggest alternative wordings?

The Posting Guidelines are simple enough. If you are going to post, post in accordance with them.

There should be no extra burden on the moderators because you can't bother reading them.

You show in this post that you are well capable of understanding them and adhering them when you bother. 






						Trading up process from Apartment to House
					

Hello,  Just looking to get some information on the process of selling our apartment and purchasing a house.  We are not in a position to purchase the house without selling the apartment. (The apartment should sell for in the region of 250k. It currently has a 34k mortgage. The homes we have...



					www.askaboutmoney.com
				




Brendan


----------



## E30chick (12 Sep 2022)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Perhaps you would like the moderators to  highlight the bits in breach of the guidelines?
> 
> Perhaps you would like us to suggest alternative wordings?
> 
> ...


Brendan I think you are being a bit harsh, I drafted a large post in between going in and out of my work system and taking calls, I didn't give something my full attention and for that I do apologise but there is no need to be rude it's not very welcoming and would make you paranoid about posting again.

I obviously posted something that went against the rules. I didn't have a copy of the message to cross check against the rules - there are a lot of rules so give a dog a bone.

All I am suggesting is a copy of the original message so we can figure it out where we went wrong, correct it so we can post it again. It's not a case of not bothering I made a mistake somewhere along the way and I would have happily corrected it had I the original text.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Sep 2022)

It's very simple and you know well that we do not tolerate any bad language on askaboutmoney.

You corrected it in your reposted version.

Brendan


----------



## E30chick (12 Sep 2022)

Brendan Burgess said:


> It's very simple and you know well that we do not tolerate any bad language on askaboutmoney.
> 
> You corrected it in your reposted version.
> 
> Brendan



My reposted version was bits of what I could remember from my original post, if I cursed in it so be it, I will just have to take your word for it as I have no way of disproving as I never proof read the post before I hit the button.

Anyway hopefully the information is of some use to the original poster she has a task ahead of her.

Thank you and good luck.


----------



## mathepac (12 Sep 2022)

I've always found it useful to draft lengthy posts on a word-processor in the first instance, saving a copy locally before doing the copy & paste to askaboutmoney.com or any online system.

I've made this suggestion before. Would it be a worthy addition to the Posting Guidelines, as they are Guidelines and not rules?


----------



## 78LANDLORD (23 Sep 2022)

cremeegg said:


> The mods here do a wonderful job.
> 
> They have no manners !
> 
> ...





Brendan Burgess said:


> They are not that complicated.
> 
> *3 Please make the heading of your question relevant*
> 
> Don't post a general heading such as "help !" or "Mortgage query". If you post a heading such as "Mortgage for separated couple", it will get a better response and will be much easier to find if you need to go back to look for it.


apologies - i see on the guidelines where i went wrong ill read before i post again - thanks


----------

